# ID please and thanks



## MathersD (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## eipper (Dec 30, 2014)

White crowned snake Cacophis harrietae


----------



## MathersD (Dec 30, 2014)

golden crown . I think. So released in the bush . Found it in the kitchen .


----------



## jase75 (Dec 31, 2014)

It's a White Crowned not a Golden Crowned.


----------



## butters (Dec 31, 2014)

As Scott said, white crowned. Second picture confirms it.


----------

